# Problème aclocal (résolu)

## Skwal

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas ce qui s'est passé sur mon système mais depuis quelques jours j'ai des messages d'erreurs quand je souhaite installer des logiciels, pour exemple xsane.

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --ask media-gfx/xsane

 

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r2  USE="jpeg lcms nls png tiff -gimp -ocr" 

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r2::gentoo

>>> Failed to emerge media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r2/temp/build.log'

>>> Jobs: 0 of 1 complete, 1 failed                 Load avg: 0.14, 0.10, 0.17

 * Package:    media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r2

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: printing@gentoo.org graphics@gentoo.org

 * USE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc jpeg kernel_linux lcms nls png tiff userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   ccache network-sandbox preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking xsane-0.999.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r2/work

>>> Unpacking xsane-0.998-patches-2.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r2/work

>>> Unpacking xsane-256x256.png to /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r2/work

unpack xsane-256x256.png: file format not recognized. Ignoring.

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r2/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r2/work/xsane-0.999 ...

 * Applying 001-xdg-open-as-default-browser.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 002-close-fds.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 004-ipv6-support.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 006-preview-selection.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 100-remove-non-working-help.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 101-xsane_fix_pdf_floats.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 200-fix_options_handling_fix.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 201-fix_pdf_xref.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 901-desktop-file.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 902-license-dialog.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 903-fix_broken_links.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 904-fix_message_typo.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 905-i18n_po_update_es_add_gl.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 906-i18n_po_update_fr.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 907-fix_spin_button_pagesize.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 908-no-file-selected.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying xsane-0.999-lcms2.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r2/work/xsane-0.999' ...

 * Running aclocal -I m4 ...

 [ !! ]

 * Failed Running aclocal !

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r2/temp/aclocal.out

 * ERROR: media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r2::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   Failed Running aclocal !

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  125:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 2352:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line  864:  Called eaclocal

 *   environment, line  641:  Called autotools_run_tool '--at-m4flags' 'aclocal'

 *   environment, line  579:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r2/work/xsane-0.999'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r2/work/xsane-0.999'

 * Messages for package media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r2:

 * Failed Running aclocal !

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r2/temp/aclocal.out

 * ERROR: media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r2::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   Failed Running aclocal !

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  125:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 2352:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line  864:  Called eaclocal

 *   environment, line  641:  Called autotools_run_tool '--at-m4flags' 'aclocal'

 *   environment, line  579:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r2/work/xsane-0.999'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r2/work/xsane-0.999'

```

Voilà, si j'ai bien compris ça concerne l'ebuild (?) mais SANE n'est pas le seul logiciel concerné.

Malheureusement je ne sais pas résoudre ça.

En espérant que vous puissiez m'aider, je vous remercie pour votre attention.

Cordialement, SkwalLast edited by Skwal on Wed Apr 08, 2020 9:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Essaie de réinstaller libtool 

```
emerge -1av libtool
```

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour xaviermiller et merci pour ton aide  :Smile: 

Le retour est similaire: 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -1av libtool

 

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r6:2::gentoo  USE="-vanilla" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r6::gentoo

>>> Failed to emerge sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r6, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r6/temp/build.log'

>>> Jobs: 0 of 1 complete, 1 failed                 Load avg: 0.65, 0.37, 0.27

 * Package:    sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r6

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: base-system@gentoo.org

 * USE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   ccache network-sandbox preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libtool-2.4.6.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r6/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r6/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r6/work/libtool-2.4.6 ...

 * Applying libtool-2.4.3-use-linux-version-in-fbsd.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying libtool-2.4.6-link-specs.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying libtool-2.4.6-link-fsanitize.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying libtool-2.4.6-link-fuse-ld.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying libtool-2.4.6-libtoolize-slow.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying libtool-2.4.6-libtoolize-delay-help.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying libtool-2.4.6-sed-quote-speedup.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying libtool-2.4.6-ppc64le.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying libtool-2.4.6-mint.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying libtool-2.2.6a-darwin-module-bundle.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying libtool-2.4.6-darwin-use-linux-version.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying libtool-2.4.6-pthread_bootstrapped.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r6/work/libtool-2.4.6/libltdl' ...

 * Running true --install --copy --force --ltdl --automake ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal -I ../m4 ...

 [ !! ]

 * Failed Running aclocal !

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r6/temp/aclocal.out

 * ERROR: sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r6::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   Failed Running aclocal !

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  125:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 1553:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line  843:  Called eaclocal

 *   environment, line  620:  Called autotools_run_tool '--at-m4flags' 'aclocal' '-I' '../m4'

 *   environment, line  579:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r6::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r6::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r6/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r6/work/libtool-2.4.6/libltdl'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r6/work/libtool-2.4.6'

 * Messages for package sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r6:

 * Failed Running aclocal !

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r6/temp/aclocal.out

 * ERROR: sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r6::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   Failed Running aclocal !

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  125:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 1553:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line  843:  Called eaclocal

 *   environment, line  620:  Called autotools_run_tool '--at-m4flags' 'aclocal' '-I' '../m4'

 *   environment, line  579:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r6::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r6::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r6/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r6/work/libtool-2.4.6/libltdl'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r6/work/libtool-2.4.6'

```

Devrais-je placer un "emerge -e @world" ?

Encore merci !

----------

## xaviermiller

un emerge -e @world ne va rien solutionner.

Réinstalle aussi automake, automake-wrapper.

Il y a peut-être un souci avec ta version d'automake: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Known_Problems

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Pouvez-vous poster votre emerge --info et aussi le fichier /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r6/temp/aclocal.out avec wgetpaste?

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour fedeliallalinea,

Avec plaisir, merci  :Smile: 

emerge --info

 /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r6/temp/aclocal.out

Ca révèle qu'un  ancien nom de noyau (iter@ctif) pose problème.   :Confused: 

----------

## Skwal

Voilà, j'ai recompilé perl et du coup je n'ai plus le problème.  :Smile: 

Encore merci à vous ! 

Cordialement, Skwal

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Skwal wrote:*   

> Ca révèle qu'un  ancien nom de noyau (iter@ctif) pose problème.  

 

Je pense que c'est un problème avec le character @

EDIT: Mon français est si mauvais qu'il me faut des heures pour écrire une phrase   :Sad: 

----------

## Skwal

Oui fedeliallalinea, c'était exactement ça  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT: Mon français est si mauvais qu'il me faut des heures pour écrire une phrase 

 

Merci pour le mal que vous vous donnez, c'est très aimable ! 

Cordialement, Skwal.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

